# What do you do asides cubing? (SPORTS)



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2011)

Asides cubing what sports do you play?

for me, it's pretty much everything except golf and tennis. I rarely play 'em.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis and Golf


----------



## ianography (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no real physical abilities or coordination, so...


----------



## asportking (Jun 7, 2011)

Martial arts and soccer (although I don't actually play soccer on a team, it's just fun)


----------



## RaresB (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis and soccer mostly


----------



## JackJ (Jun 7, 2011)

golfie


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Use to play table tennis. I also play chess....not that it is a sport.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

I think you mean "besides."


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's Hockey???


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2011)

tennis


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2011)

You included squash and badminton but not running?


-__________-


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2011)

wrbcube4 said:


> Where's Hockey???



under "Other"


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2011)

well, you run in pretty much all of these sports don't you? so there's no point really in including running.


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2011)

I've played a lot of sports, but at my advanced age it's mostly just golf nowadays .


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jun 7, 2011)

Badminton, Volleyball, and Handball


----------



## KitKat (Jun 7, 2011)

Basket ball


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 7, 2011)

Why are football and soccer in the same category on the poll? 

I play hockey. I'm a goalie... so fun.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is theatre a sport?


----------



## maggotcuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Where's track and field?!?!?! T.T


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is cubing a sport?
Failing that, is math team a sport?
How about quiz bowl?
...
I'm a stereotype. ._.


----------



## Hays (Jun 7, 2011)

Swim. Going to be on the (hopefully) Washington state winning 200 Medley Relay (I swim fly) next year as well as a top 5 400 free relay. And I'll hopefully get close to winning consoles in the 100 breast.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 7, 2011)

Marching Band


Spoiler



If you claim this isn't a sport, try marching blocks and formations, running to different sets both of these with a decent amount of weight on your shoulders or breathing ridiculous of air (sometimes both if you are playing tuba), doing push-ups when you mess up, all in the middle of August, in 95-100 degree weather for up to three hours a day(maybe more) every week day for just as long as a football player. Then say that marching band isn't a sport.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jun 7, 2011)

I play or have played all these sports one time or another: football, soccer, basketball, ping pong, tennis, baseball, swim (hated this and i was terrible), tennis and lacrosse. I also really want to try golf.


----------



## Logan (Jun 7, 2011)

I played baseball for 8 years and basketball for 6. Now, however, most of my time is spent playing Ultimate Frisbee. Check it out. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Marching Band and TETRISSSS


----------



## Edward (Jun 7, 2011)

Skateboarding, Football (gridiron), and Basketball

That's a weirdly made pole ya got there. I decided not to vote because I'm not sure about the football option.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis. but I suck. horrendously.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm better than John Brechon at Tennis.


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2011)

What the heck?!?!?! No Cross Country or Track? Do you not consider then basis of all sports to be a sport!!!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis and swimming. I like badminton. Gonna get my first rackets this week!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 7, 2011)

bodybuilding
basketball
mini golf


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 7, 2011)

lol 'asides'.
I normally play baseball, I used to play soccer, I went out to gold with my grandparents today, but haven't gone in like a year, I like tennis, but I have no where to practice, and I love volleyball, which my older brother got me into, although there is no league at my age.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 7, 2011)

maggotcuber said:


> Where's track and field?!?!?! T.T


 


rubiksarlen said:


> well, you run in pretty much all of these sports don't you? so there's no point really in including running.


 


emolover said:


> What the heck?!?!?! No Cross Country or Track? Do you not consider then basis of all sports to be a sport!!!


 
No running? I am very disappointed.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 7, 2011)

Athlectics and Rugby


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

chess


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## tx789 (Jun 7, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> chess


 
I say Chess and Cubing aren't sports.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I say Chess and Cubing aren't sports.


 
I defend and respect your opinion in saying so. 
However as an avid chess tournament player, I would advise you to give the game another chance rather than scoff at it and lump it together with cubing. 
Unfortunately, your opinion is commonly held among Americans and is sadly the norm.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2011)

Swim for my country, and almost any card game you care to name
Other than that, i have no talent


----------



## tx789 (Jun 7, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I defend and respect your opinion in saying so.
> However as an avid chess tournament player, I would advise you to give the game another chance rather than scoff at it and lump it together with cubing.
> Unfortunately, your opinion is commonly held among Americans and is sadly the norm.




I lie in New Zealand was bron here. Chess is a game. Cubing is an activty


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> What the heck?!?!?! No Cross Country or Track? Do you not consider then basis of all sports to be a sport!!!


 
the poll only excepted 10 options, so i just put the ones that came in mind first. sorry


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 7, 2011)

None because I'm lazy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 7, 2011)

White water- and surf-kayaking
karate

Currently out due to partially torn achilles tendon, going for an echo this afternoon to see where and how big the damage is...


----------



## Nestor (Jun 7, 2011)

Surf, aggressive rollerblading, bodyboarding, chess.


----------



## y235 (Jun 7, 2011)

karate


----------



## peterbone (Jun 7, 2011)

Juggling for the last 20 years and and rock climbing for the last 3.


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, alot of us play tennis. That says something...


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 7, 2011)

Fitness


----------



## Thompson (Jun 7, 2011)

Why play sports when you can cube?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2011)

I do Other.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 7, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Why are football and soccer in the same category on the poll?


 
are you serious? I think its pretty obvious.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 7, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You included squash and badminton but not running?
> 
> 
> -__________-


 
woah, epic ninja'd. I was about to write this in these exact words.


----------



## cs071020 (Jun 7, 2011)

basketball only...


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 7, 2011)

Volleyball


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 7, 2011)

Good to see some people who do track and field <3


----------



## Owen (Jun 7, 2011)

Tennis and golf.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jun 7, 2011)

wrbcube4 said:


> Where's Hockey???



Yes right !

Wayne Gretzky isn't the fastest on skates but with the puck yesss 

To revive the game we needed a challenger






GG


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 7, 2011)

Marching band, kind of swimming.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 7, 2011)

The only sport I really play that I'm not horrible at is baseball. I play shortstop. I also play golf for fun. To put it nicely, I suck but it is fun to play. The same thing goes with basketball. I suck at it but it is fun to play. The only sport I play on a team on is baseball.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 7, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Wow, alot of us play tennis. That says something...


 
yes. it says a lot of us play tennis. nothing more.


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I quit table tennis, started playing football and basketball again and now I'm starting Taekwondo.


----------



## robindeun (Jun 7, 2011)

im 6'7'' so I play basketball


----------



## bwronski (Jun 7, 2011)

I run, cycle and swim.
I run a 4:28 mile and 9:59 2 mile
I can average 28mph on my bike for 15 miles
I can swim, but I am not familiar with distances and times. I swim because I like triathalons.

I was on varsity track and cross country all 4 years of high school.
I also rollerblade, rockclimb, mountainbike, play baseball, golf and soccer.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> None because I'm lazy.


 
Join the club.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

rickcube said:


> Why are football and soccer in the same category on the poll?



Because they are the same sport.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I lie in New Zealand.



wait do you mean you are lying down right now in New Zealand, or that when you are in New Zealand, you tell a lot of lies?



robindeun said:


> im 6'6'' so I play basketball



lol


----------



## Dan456 (Jun 7, 2011)

I do cross country, track and field, and wrestling.


----------



## RTh (Jun 7, 2011)

I usually run 5 kilometers each day, and about 2 or 3 days a week I swim 3km.

Others I don't do anything.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 7, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Because they are the same sport.


 Ahh. My silly American-ness.


----------



## clincr (Jun 7, 2011)

cricket


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 7, 2011)

"ping pong" for the win!! heehee


----------



## Reex (Jun 7, 2011)

Ultimate


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 7, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Marching band



Marching Band isn't a sport.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Marching Band isn't a sport.


 
I suggest you talk to this guy then. NOTE: I make no claim to the opinions within.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 7, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I suggest you talk to this guy then. NOTE: I make no claim to the opinions within.


 There is no set method of scoring. It doesn't matter how difficult something is, if there is no competition and no method of clearly winning/scoring points, it's not a sport. There are marching band competitions, but they are judged, and there is no set objective. If marching band is a sport, then that means competitive cheerleading, ballet, dance, and ice skating are also sports.


----------



## Shack (Jun 7, 2011)

Wing Tsun, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Escrima, Rock climbing and running


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 7, 2011)

This is evidence we are not nerds. We are more athletes


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 7, 2011)

baseball. curious to why squash is in yet not raquetball.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There is no set method of scoring. It doesn't matter how difficult something is, if there is no competition and no method of clearly winning/scoring points, it's not a sport. There are marching band competitions, but they are judged, and there is no set objective. If marching band is a sport, then that means competitive cheerleading, ballet, dance, and ice skating are also sports.


 Many do consider cheerleading to be a sport. And though you do make valid point on scoring, you can not argue that there is no athleticism involved.
Rhythm X


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 8, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Rhythm X


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> There is no set method of scoring. It doesn't matter how difficult something is, if there is no competition and no method of clearly winning/scoring points, it's not a sport. There are marching band competitions, but they are judged, and there is no set objective. If marching band is a sport, then that means competitive cheerleading, ballet, dance, and ice skating are also sports.


 
That would make cubing a non-sport then


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> That would make cubing a non-sport then


 
what? Last time I checked, cubing has a "set method of scoring"


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 8, 2011)

How do you have badminton up there but not hockey,i mean cmon.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> what? Last time I checked, cubing has a "set method of scoring"


 
Cubing is not a sport because it's more mental than physical. It has to be physically demanding and be "full scale". Ex. Curling is a sport, but not (I forgot what it's called) the one where it's the same thing but on a table.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

shuffleboard?


----------



## Vinny (Jun 8, 2011)

SNOWBOARDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snowboarding is cooler than a sport.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is squash up there but not hockey? What is squash?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Why is squash up there but not hockey? What is squash?


 
variation of racquetball (well I guess racquetball is a variation of squash, but w/e)


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 8, 2011)

Why would an activity need a "set method of scoring" to be considered a sport?


----------



## robindeun (Jan 3, 2012)

im 6''8' so i play basketball


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jan 3, 2012)

Baseball and american football for school. but i play beach volleyball, i bowl, play basketball, and golf occasionally


----------



## insane569 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything that involves a solo.
I hate team sports.


----------



## mdolszak (Jan 3, 2012)

I play baseball.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 3, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Same! Personally I'm not good at manipulating balls or any other object. This is why I run, bike and swim. I always get yelled at by team mates when I play basketball or soccer so I quit those (team sports in general)


 That's weird, I can only play sports where I'm on a team. I get so bored when I'm playing alone.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 3, 2012)

Cross-country skiing


----------



## foxfan352 (Jan 3, 2012)

I play football/soccer in my highschool I also like watching it.

Basketball is probably my second favorite sport.

I had a bad experience baseballs so I hate baseball and I get bored waiting for my turn to bat.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 3, 2012)

Karate (Brown Belt!), archery, and I used to do Lacrosse on a team. Now I just do it occasionally for fun.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 3, 2012)

swim, basketball


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 3, 2012)

foxfan352 said:


> I play football/soccer in my highschool I also like watching it.
> 
> Basketball is probably my second favorite sport.
> 
> I had a bad experience baseballs so I hate baseball and I get bored waiting for my turn to bat.



What bad experience did you have?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 3, 2012)

Soccer


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why no "none" option?


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in the pit crew for my colleges motorsport team. I'm the person who shouts at people if they do something wrong and I'm responsible for sending the car out as quickly as possible without anyone getting hurt. Not a physical sport but it's part of one.


----------



## jrb (Jan 3, 2012)

A bit of basketball but mostly swimming.

Edit:Oh, and quite a bit of biking(if that counts as a sport)


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 3, 2012)

Volleyball


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hockey, cricket and a bit of athletics.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 4, 2012)

taekwondo


----------



## Czery (Jan 4, 2012)

ULTIMATE FRISBEE!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 4, 2012)

work, sleep, ride my motorcycle, fix cars, sleep


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 4, 2012)

MLG Skyrim.


----------



## Dillonzer (Jan 4, 2012)

Hockey.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 4, 2012)

Ultimate Frisbee and Ping Pong! Although I wouldn't really consider Ping Pong a sport.


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 4, 2012)

basketball ,i used to do table tennis ,badminton,skateboarding as well


----------



## chris w (Jan 4, 2012)

yay squash, although I haven't played properly in over a month (tore a ligament in my foot :/) Lots of cubing time as a positive though


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> So you don't play any sports at all? I would suggest you at least go for a 10 minute jog every day or something. Not doing any physical activity is terrible for you.


 
I can't stand sports at all, never have.


----------



## GearGuy57 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was the linebacker and cornerback for my middle school's football team and i play most sports but not golf, I couldn't hit it in the hole for my life


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 4, 2012)

I really hate team sports, so I do martial arts (Chinese kenpo) quite seriously, and running and biking are just sort of a side thing to do for fun. I've participated in a few running races and a lot of martial arts tournaments, but I don't think I would ever do a bike race (there are a lot of competitive bikers at my school and it seems like every time they go to a race, they break a bone).


----------



## jaywong88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Basket ball..my favourite sports...


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Jan 4, 2012)

parkour!!


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why no hockey?


----------



## Thompson (Jan 4, 2012)

Track and dance


----------



## JackL (Jan 4, 2012)

Ultimate Frisbee, Hurling and Gaelic Football! (Hurling and Gaelic Football are Irish sports, Check them out on teh youtube.)


----------



## slocuber (Jan 4, 2012)

I train basketball at a club and I also like skiing, cycling, football/soccer , sometimes I enjoy a bit of snooker ,...


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2012)

Football (for my school), skateboarding, Basketball(just free. Going to play for the school in a bit), Aggressive Inline Skating. 
Forgot I was black


----------



## insane569 (Jan 4, 2012)

Edward said:


> Football (for my school), skateboarding, Basketball(just free. Going to play for the school in a bit), Aggressive Inline Skating.
> Forgot I was black


 
Aggressive inline? Sounds fun since i appear to be the only inliner in my school.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Aggressive inline? Sounds fun since i appear to be the only inliner in my school.


 
It is! 
Check this out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWPclbCtbBI


----------



## Hovair (Jan 4, 2012)

I swim and play baseball and does chess count as a sport?


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 4, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> well, you run in pretty much all of these sports don't you? so there's no point really in including running.



That is one of the most invalid lines of logic I've ever seen. Almost as bad as calling hand egg football.

I used to Play Gaelic football, ran track and field until a few years ago, and road races. Was pretty good, got a National gold medal hanging somewhere around here from about 4-5 years ago for 800m . Mainly I just go to the gym now, since I moved out to Uni I haven't found any clubs near enough for me to really be a part of them :/. New years resolution is to go sub 35mins for 10k though!


----------



## cubeslayer (Jan 5, 2012)

Playing/reading chess , reading manga, watching anime, attending class ( most of the time)


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Cross-country skiing


 
That is one of the toughest sports. I ran cross country alot and trained hard all my teenage years. Did some cross country skiing with my girlfriend when I was in Sweden and was absolutely exhausted. Respect.


----------

